
Show HN: Short-list of recommended tools, frameworks/languages - karmakaze
https://github.com/karmakaze/lang-tools
======
karmakaze
This started out being a reminder list of software tools and languages that
I'm currently using, evaluating, or have used and then it sort of morphed into
a short list of what to consider using on new projects.

I'd like to add any major omissions to this list. There are certainly things
listed that are specific to my historical use and will get removed to make it
into recommendations.

I'm trying to keep the list forward thinking as well as short so when there
are multiple similar items choosing one where I have an opinion (e.g. Clojure
rather than Racket/Scheme).

